# Denshield



## DSJOHN (Apr 5, 2010)

Had to apply Diamond veneer over Denshield ,,owner had builder hang job with it[cause he read about it on net] anyone else ever do this? It really sucked but was able to get it to finish out,what a nightmare, hope it stays on walls


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

DSJOHN said:


> Had to apply Diamond veneer over Denshield ,,owner had builder hang job with it[cause he read about it on net] anyone else ever do this? It really sucked but was able to get it to finish out,what a nightmare, hope it stays on walls


 is right! I've never done that, no sir. I'd be curious to hear about this in a few months/years. I suppose if thinset sticks to it then maybe the Diamond will too?:blink:


----------



## paplaster (Feb 21, 2011)

DSJOHN said:


> Had to apply Diamond veneer over Denshield ,,owner had builder hang job with it[cause he read about it on net] anyone else ever do this? It really sucked but was able to get it to finish out,what a nightmare, hope it stays on walls


 DSJOHN, did you use a bonder on the denshield or apply the plaster right to the denshield. If you applied the plaster directly to the board did it suck the moisture out of the plaster making it harder to work.


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

paplaster said:


> DSJOHN, did you use a bonder on the denshield or apply the plaster right to the denshield. If you applied the plaster directly to the board did it suck the moisture out of the plaster making it harder to work.


I can't imagine the denshield would suck moisture, it has a rubberized coating on the finish. It's designed as a substrate for tile, right?


----------



## Checkers (Jun 25, 2010)

I've had to finish a bathroom that was hung in Denshield. ****er finished smooth too. One skim cost of hot mud over the whole wall and then two coats of Plus 3 and it turned out ok.

I hate denshield...


----------



## paplaster (Feb 21, 2011)

SlimPickins said:


> I can't imagine the denshield would suck moisture, it has a rubberized coating on the finish. It's designed as a substrate for tile, right?


 I don't know much about denshield. I suppose with the rubberized coating that would block a lot of the moisture from aborbing in the board. I still would use a bonder just to insure that the plaster would bond. When plastering over blue board you want moisture to absorb into the board so the plaster will bond to the surface.


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

paplaster said:


> I don't know much about denshield. I suppose with the rubberized coating that would block a lot of the moisture from aborbing in the board. I still would use a bonder just to insure that the plaster would bond. When plastering over blue board you want moisture to absorb into the board so the plaster will bond to the surface.


We're even, I don't know much about plaster! (But I'd love to learn.) Heck, I don't much about anything....maybe I should just keep my mouth shut!:yes::thumbsup:


----------



## DSJOHN (Apr 5, 2010)

paplaster said:


> DSJOHN, did you use a bonder on the denshield or apply the plaster right to the denshield. If you applied the plaster directly to the board did it suck the moisture out of the plaster making it harder to work.


Actually, it didnt suck the moisture out making it harder to finish, I was matching some Venetian plaster that someone started and never finished--I told the GC I could match his finish with Diamond for a lot less!!!:yes:


----------



## DSJOHN (Apr 5, 2010)

SlimPickins said:


> We're even, I don't know much about plaster! (But I'd love to learn.) Heck, I don't much about anything....maybe I should just keep my mouth shut!:yes::thumbsup:


Slim ,if you can use a hawk and trowel your 1/2 way there-- Can you skimcoat with a trowel? There is alot of science involved- materials mixed properly,tempature, tools, time, and know how, a little schooling and I bet you can handle it:yes:


----------



## paplaster (Feb 21, 2011)

DSJOHN said:


> Actually, it didnt suck the moisture out making it harder to finish, I was matching some Venetian plaster that someone started and never finished--I told the GC I could match his finish with Diamond for a lot less!!!:yes:


 After slimpickens mentioned the rubberized surface that's what I thought.
It will be interesting to know how it holds up long term.


----------



## paplaster (Feb 21, 2011)

SlimPickins said:


> We're even, I don't know much about plaster! (But I'd love to learn.) Heck, I don't much about anything....maybe I should just keep my mouth shut!:yes::thumbsup:


 I've been doing plaster and drywall for twenty two years now and still learning. Never be stop asking questions. Maybe you could work with a plasterer in your area for a job or two to get some hands on experience.


----------



## DSJOHN (Apr 5, 2010)

:thumbup:


paplaster said:


> I've been doing plaster and drywall for twenty two years now and still learning. Never be stop asking questions. Maybe you could work with a plasterer in your area for a job or two to get some hands on experience.


 Good thought ,thats what I did about 30 years ago with plaster-- had a couple guys work a job with me and taught me things I,d never learn myself-- there are plenty people out there willing to help

I,m teaching a guy about 30 right now -he helps me on weekend projects--we,ve done Structo-lite and Diamond in the past 2 months- he,ll enjoy a basecoat job


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

DSJOHN said:


> Slim ,if you can use a hawk and trowel your 1/2 way there-- Can you skimcoat with a trowel? There is alot of science involved- materials mixed properly,tempature, tools, time, and know how, a little schooling and I bet you can handle it:yes:


Yessir, I sure can. I use a hawk & trowel for all float work, reserving pan and knife for wiping tape, picking corners, spotting screws and narrow returns.

I'm mostly nervous about the chemistry of the whole thing, and there isn't really anyone around here who does it....well, there's one guy, but he's a one man band, and I hear he's "unpleasant" to work with. Supposedly there's a big plaster fix job coming up in the "near" future, and I'm excited to give the stuff a go. Just another weapon in the arsenal of a mudman:thumbsup:

Maybe, if I come back to New England for an extended stay this summer one of you guys can show me the ropes


----------

